# Jebsens Bulkers



## BLASCO

Who knows more about these Japanese bulkers? How many ships had builted ?
Binsnes 7426203
Brunes 7617620
Becknes 7426241
Brisknes 7507485
Borgnes 760076
Bergnes 7600225
Barknes 7501699
Bellnes 7380485
Bolnes 7426227
Irenes Blessing 7380461
Bessens 7426215


----------



## BillH

There were two variations of these vessels Baynes Class and Birknes Class each allocated to one shipbuilder. There were three cancellations.

7380461
BERGNES (1) (1974 - 1975) Birknes class

As built: 20,570g. 12,187n. 35,302d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.151 metres oa.
Post 1994: 20,854g. 11,730n. 35,224d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitoma Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 332). 
27.11.1974: Launched for Jebsen (UK) Ltd., London. 
14.2.1975: Completed. (O.N. 356569). 
17.2.1975: Sold to Capricorna Pacific Company Ltd., (Broken Hill Propriety Ltd., managers), Hong Kong, and renamed IRON CAPRICORN. 
1988: Sold to County Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers). 
1989: Managers restyled asbhp,Transport Ltd. 
1990: Sold to Athenian Faith SA, (Tsakos Shipping and Trading SA, managers), Greece, and renamed IRENES BLESSING. 
1992: Entrust Maritime Company Ltd., appointed as managers.
1993: Sold to Alexander Maritime Inc., (same managers), Greece, and renamed ALEXANDER. 
1995: Sold to Arcadia Shipping Private Ltd., India, and renamed ARCADIA PROGRESS. 
1999: Lilly Maritime Pvt. Ltd., appointed as managers. Still in service up to August 2002.

n.b.
Although Lloyd's Register of Shipping states "launched as BERGNES" and completed as IRON CAPRICORN, Lloyd's Register’s own confidential shipbuilding record cards state completed as Bergnes per dates quoted above. 



7380502
BRAVENES (2) (1975 - 1982) Birknes class

As built: 18,642g. 12,305n. 35,216d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
Post 1989: 20,450g. 11,682n. 35,223d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitoma Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 16-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 340). 
14.2.1975: Launched. 
28.4.1975: Completed. (O.N. 5250). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia. 
1982: Transferred to Evans Shipping Ltd., Liberia. 
1984: Transferred to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (Wheelock Marine Services Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed MANILA BRAVE. (O.N. 227784). 
1985: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Three Ltd., (Jebsen Ship Management Ltd., managers) and renamed GENERAL DUQUE thence reverted to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (same managers). 
1989: Chelston Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1989: Sold to Bulk Partners KS., (Ugland Bulk Carriers AS managers), Norway, and renamed VIVITA. 
1991: Ugland Rederi AS (Ugland Group) appointed as managers. 
1992: Sold to Resit Kalkavan Denizcilik ve Ticaret Ltd. Sirketi, Turkey, and renamed DENIZATI. 
1996: Sold to Denkal Denizcilik Sanayi Sirketi, (Birlesik Yatirim Gurubu Denizcilik Ticaret Ltd., managers), Turkey, and renamed BEKIR KALKAVAN. 
2000/1: Demolished per LR Supplement May 2001.


7380485
BELLNES (2) (1975 - 1982) Birknes class

As built: 18,642g. 12,305n. 35,685d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
Post 1994: 21,828g. 11,073n. 35,223d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industry Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 16-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 335). 
12.2.1975: Launched. 
24.7.1975: Completed. (O.N. 5333). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia. 
1982: Transferred to Barnes Shipping Ltd., (Wheelock Marine Services Ltd., managers), Liberia. 
1983: Transferred to Merryfield Steamship Inc., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia. 
1984: Transferred to Philippines registry, and renamed MANILA HOPE. (O.N. 225902). 
1985: Jebsens Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1986: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Eight Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL LAPUS thence to Aboitiz, Jebsen Bulk Transport Corp, (same managers). 
3.1988: Sold to Octagon Maritime Corp., Greece, and renamed MATUMBA II. 
1989: Sold to Chr. J. Reim, then transferred to KS Dixie, (AS Dione, managers), Norway, and renamed DIXIE. 
1990: Borgestad-Reim Shipping AS, appointed as managers. 
1991: Renamed NOMADIC DIXIE. 
1992: Sold to KS Dixie, (Univan Ship Management Ltd., managers). 
1994: Nomadic Management AS, appointed as managers, and transferred to Bahamas registry. (O.N. 726115). 
1995: Sold to Mete Kardesler Kum, Cakil Pazarlama Kara-Deniz Nakliyati Ve Ticaret Ltd., Turkey, and renamed OSMAN METE. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


7533032
BAYNES (2) (1976 - 1982) Baynes class

As built: 19,153g. 12,571n. 34,541d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
Post 1992: 20,663g. 11,706n. 34,541d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
11.12.1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corporation, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 989). 
28.5.1976: Launched. 
17.9.1976: Completed. (O.N. 5694). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia. 
1982: Transferred to Blackwell Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia, and renamed GENERAL SEGUNDO, under Philippine registry. (O.N. 226195). 
1985: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Six Ltd., (Jebsens Ship Management (JSMA), managers), Philippines. 
1987: Sold to Ocean Jay Marine Ltd., (Jameel Group) Cyprus, and renamed OCEAN JAY. 
1988: Sold to Great Cosmos Navigation SA, Panama, and renamed TRANS FORTUNE.
1993: Dae Yang Shipping Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1994: Sold to Halk Finansal Kiralama AS (Asian Transmarin Cemicilik Ticaret ve Endustri AS (Asian Transmarin Shipping Trading and Industry Company Inc), Turkey, and renamed MERKUR. 
5.2002: Renamed MERK, for final voyage. 
29.5.2002: Beached at Alang for demolition. 



7426227
BOLNES (2) (1976 - 1981) Birknes class

As built: 20,094g. 12,718n. 35,208d. 177.02(BB x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
Post 1995: 20,350g. 11,622n. 35,208d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type oil engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
1974: Ordered by Jebsen, Dillingham Shipping Ltd., London, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 351). 
12.7.1976: Launched. 
18.11.1976: Completed. (O.N. 366314). 
1979: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping (UK) Ltd. 
1981: Transferred to Birbirry Shipping Corp, Liberia. 
1982: Transferred to Doyle Shipping Ltd., Liberia, and renamed EASTERN ALLIANCE. 
1982: Transferred to Eastern Alliance Ltd., (Union Steamship Company of New Zealand Ltd., managers), Bermuda, and renamed NEW ZEALAND ALLIANCE. 
1983: Transferred to Zealand Ltd., (same managers). 
1984: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Two Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Philippines, and renamed GENERAL TINIO. (O.N. 12682-Li). 
1985: Jebsens Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1986: Sold to Roll Branch Ltd., Gibraltar, and renamed KINDLY. (O.N. 366314). 
1987: Sold to Great City Navigation SA, Panama, and renamed TRANS COMFORT. (O.N. 18230-PEXT). 
1996: Sold to Leodas Shipping SA, Panama, and renamed LEODAS. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


7600225
BERGNES (2) (1977 - 1985) Baynes class

As built: 20,473g. 12,571n. 34,503d. 180.02(BB) x 28.15 x 10.302 metres oa.
Post 1989: 19,134g. 12,601n. 34,503d.
Post 1994: 20,594g. 11,764n. 34,503d. 
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
1976: Ordered by International Marine Corp. from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 1000). 
17.9.1976: Launched, for AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, Norway. 
11.1.1977: Completed. (O.N. 18903). 
1982: Transferred to Panama flag / Hamburg registry. 
1985: Transferred Pacnorse Shipping Five Ltd., and renamed GENERAL LACUNA, thence to Magic Overseas Inc., Panama, (Reederei J. Jost, managers), under Philippines registry. (O.N. 228361). 
1987: KG Jebsen Hamburg GmbH, appointed as managers. 
1989: Transferred to KS Bergnes, (Jebsen Ship Management (Bergen) AS, managers), Norway, and reverted to BERGNES. 
1990: Univan Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
1995: Trans-Pacific Corporation (Lasco Shipping Company, managers), and renamed JADE ORIENT. 
2002: Sold to Ally Marine Company Ltd., Panama, and renamed ALLY II. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


7426239
BROOKNES (2) (1977 - 1986) Birknes class

20,164g. 12,514n. 35,138d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.131 metres oa.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 12,600bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
1974: Ordered by AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, Norway, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 352). 
13.7.1976: Launched, for Reederei J. Jost, W. Germany. 
1.4.1977: Completed. 
1978: Owners restyled as J. Jost O. H. G., (Reederei J. Jost, managers). 
1980: Transferred to Reederei J. Jost, under Panama registry. 
1985: Transferred to Jebsen Brooknes KG (GmbH & Company), (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen GmbH & Company KG, managers), Panama. (O.N. 8874-HA-F). 
1986: Transferred to the Philippines registry, and renamed GENERAL ESTRELLA. (O.N. 18704-Li). 
1987: Aboitiz, Jebsen Bulk Transport Corp., appointed as managers. 
1988: Sold to Chester Universal II Inc., (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen GmbH & Company KG, managers), Panama. 
1990: Transferred to Sicaal Jebsens Ships India Ltd., India, and renamed PEARL LUCK. (O.N. 2425). 
1993: Sold to Pearl Ships Ltd., India. 
Still in service up to August 2002.



7617620
BRUNES (3) (1977) Baynes class

As built: 19,158g. 12,659n. 34,488d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.897 metres oa.
Post 1997: 20,589g. 11,810n. 34,488d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
30.1.1977: Launched by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 1047), for Sameiet Brunes, (AS Atle Jebsen Rederi, managers), Norway. 
27.4.1977: Completed for Renfrew Shipping Ltd., (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen SA, managers), Liberia. (O.N. 6120). 
1977: Renamed BEDOUIN BRUNES, (AS Kristian Jebsen Rederi, managers). 
1983: Removed from management. 
1985: Transferred to Bedouin Brunes Shipping Ltd., Liberia. 
1985: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed DNEPROGES. 
1996: Sold to Tailwind Shipping Inc., (Blasco UK Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed KOKTEBEL. 
2000: Sold to Emporia Navigation Ltd., (Argo Shipping & Trading (UK) Ltd., managers). 
Still in service up to August 2002.



7426203
BINSNES (3) (1977 - 1982) Baynes class

As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 34,544d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
Post 1997: 20,589g. 11,810n. 34,545d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 986). 
3.12.1976: Launched. 
27.4.1977: Completed. (O.N. 6815). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd. 
1982: Transferred to Sanders Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Philippines, and renamed GENERAL ROXAS. 
1986: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Nine Ltd., (same managers). 
1986: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed VASILIY AZHAYEV. 
1997: Hero Maritime Ltd., (Ocean Agencies Ltd., managers), St. Vincent and The Grenadines, and renamed KARAGOL. 
1999: Sold to Flagship Company Ltd., (Barclay Shipping Ltd., managers), Malta, and renamed MILTIADIS M. 
Still in service up to August 2002.



7600768
BORGNES (2) (1977 - 1983) Birknes class

20,384g. 12,307n. 35,271d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.158 metres oa.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1976: Ordered by Jebsens (UK) Ltd., from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 359). 
16.1.1977: Launched. 
12.5.1977: Completed. (O.N. 377274). 
1983: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed VLADIMIR GAVRILOV. 
1996: Sold to Gavrilov Shipping Corp., (Blasco UK Ltd., managers), Liberia. 
1997: Sold to Magellan Shipping Inc., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KANEV. 
1999: Sold to Amalthea Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed AMALIA. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


Cancellations
Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. Yard No. 353 (Bulknes – proposed)
Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. Yard No. 358 (Baugnes – proposed)
Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga Yard No. 985. (Blidnes – proposed) 



7426215
BESSNES (1977 - 1984) Baynes class

As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 33,750d. 180.02(BB) x 28.43 x 10.302 metres oa.
Post 1989: 20,619g. 11,907n. 34,537d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corporation, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 987). 
26.3.1977: Launched. 
7.7.1977: Completed. (O.N. 6005). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia. 
1982: Transferred to Elmslie Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia. 
1983: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., (same managers). 
1984: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Seven (Pte) Ltd., (same managers), Singapore, and renamed BEAVER. (O.N. 382716). 
1986: Transferred to M. N. Campos & Company, (same managers), Singapore, and renamed GENERAL VILLA. 
1987: Transferred to Philippine registry. (O.N. 229636). 
1987: Sold to Asian Prosperity Lines Inc., (Acomarit Maritime Services (UK) Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed AMATISTA. 
1988: Sold to KS Sydship V (Ugland Marine AS, managers), and renamed LIVANITA. 
1989: Ugland Bulk Carriers AS, appointed as managers. 
1990: Ugland Rederi AS (Ugland Group), appointed as managers. 
1995: Sold to Trans-Pacific Corporation (Lasco Shipping Company, managers) Liberia, and renamed JADE PACIFIC. 
2001: Sold to Jeannie Marine Corporation SA, Panama, and renamed JEANNIE III. 
Still in service up to August 2002.




7426241
BECKNES (1978 - 1983) Birknes class

As built: 20,164g. 12,514n. 35,164d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.131 metres oa.
Post 1997: 20,352g. 11,562n. 35,165d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 354). 
28.3.1977: Launched for Atle Jebsen AS, Norway. 
21.1.1978: Completed for KG Jebsen Hamburg GmbH, (J. Jost, manager). 
1979: Transferred to Panama registry. 
1983: Sold to USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed PYOTR SMORODIN. 
1996: Sold to Arctic Shipping Company Ltd., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KAGARLYK. 
1999: Sold to Alkestis Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed ALYCIA. 
Still in service up to August 2002.




7507485
BRISKNES (2) (1978 - 1982) Birknes class

As built: 18,640g. 12,317n. 35,246d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.164 metres oa.
Post 1997: 20,352g. 11,562n. 35,246d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 355). 
17.6.1977: Launched. 
31.1.1978: Completed. (O.N. 6175). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd. 
1982: Transferred to Maybray Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia. 
1983: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Four Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL MASCARDO. (O.N. 227603). 
1985: Sold to USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed MIKHAIL STELMAKH. 
1996: Sold to Atlantic Shipping Company Ltd., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KOROSTEN. 
1999: Renamed KAROSEL. 
1999: Renamed LADY LORY. 
1999: Sold to Evryalos Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed MICHAEL S. 
2000: Arion Shipping Ltd., appointed as managers. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


7501699
BARKNES (1978 - 1982) Baynes class

As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 34,556d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
Post 1995: 20,644g. 11,763n. 34,544d.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer type 7RND76 motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilders at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.

Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 988). 
2.6.1977: Launched. 
29.3.1978: Completed. (O.N. 6201). 
1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd. 
1982: Transferred to Cairns Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia, thence to Brockway Shipping Ltd., (Wheelock Marine Services, managers), Liberia. 
1983: Transferred to Chios Crown Corp, (same managers). 
1985: Transferred to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (Fenwick Shipping Services Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed MANILA SUCCESS. 
1987: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping One Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL ROXAS. 
1988: Jebsens (UK) Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1988: Renamed RENKO, (Chelston Ship Management Ltd., managers), Panama. 
1990: Transferred to Sicaal Jebsens Ships India Ltd., India, and renamed PEARL PROSPERITY. (O.N. 2424). 
1993: Sold to Pearl Ships Inc., India. 
Still in service up to August 2002.


----------



## flyer682

Regarding *Bolnes*, while she was named *New Zealand Alliance*, her managers were the Shipping Corporation of New Zealand.


----------



## BillH

David,

Are you certain of the managers? Atle Jebsen changed that company to the Union SS, as per my entry above, when he checked my manuscript for the company history, published a couple of years ago.

One would presume he would know being the owner, or would he?


----------



## Bill Davies

The Jebsen Corporate structure was complex but I would imagine AJ would know what was what. Popular opinion is that the present management is not what it was.


----------



## flyer682

Hi Bill,
Yes definitely run by SCONZ - the Union Company had nothing to do with her.
At the time, she was owned by Doyle Shipping Co. Ltd., Monrovia (Carrian Investments Ltd., London, Managers). She was chartered by SCONZ for world wide tramping and during the charter period ownership was registered to Eastern Alliance Ltd, Hamilton, Bermuda.
An agreement between A/S Kristian Jebsen Rederi and the SCONZ was signed on 22 November 1982 and terminated in June 1984.

A further indicator that she was run by SCONZ is the *New Zealand* prefix in her name. Union Company always used *Union*.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

The BULKNES was also run by Shipping Corp of NZ early 80's.
Jan


----------



## flyer682

Jan,
That was an earlier *Bulknes*, built in 1970 and run by the Corporation from 1974 to 1983, carrying alumina from Gladstone to Bluff.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Yes David, I realise, but I just wanted to highlight the fact that Shipoping Corp had been involved with other Jebsen bulkers.
Jan


----------



## BLASCO

Thanks you All. Does anybody have good photo from Fotoflit in hight resolution ?


----------



## Ian Menzies

No, but I do have a good photo of Bergnes/ Iron Capricorn in my gallery.
cheers,

ian


----------



## Bill Davies

It would appear from latest results that Jebsens seems to be doing OK which is somewhat of a surprise to many in Norway. Atle is 'bullish' about the future which begs the question, has he 'let go' of the reigns. Time will tell.


----------



## greektoon

I have uploaded a couple of photos of OSMAN METE ex BELLNES to the gallery today.


----------



## M. Moore

Anyone sail on the Saltnes in 78, Surenes or Swiftnes in 79.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

*Bolnes (1)*

I sailed on the Bolnes (1) in 1968 she was built at Scotts on the Clyde she was broken up near Ulsan in South Korea. I say near because she didn,t quite make it all the way as she was wrecked at 35.28 N 129.33E and was eventually broken up on site.(1986)


----------



## BillH

ALAN TYLER said:


> I sailed on the Bolnes (1) in 1968 she was built at Scotts on the Clyde she was broken up near Ulsan in South Korea. I say near because she didn,t quite make it all the way as she was wrecked at 35.28 N 129.33E and was eventually broken up on site.(1986)


BOLNES (1) (1966 –1972) Binsnes class
11,144g. 6,665n. 20,147d. 520’ 0” (BB) x 71’ 5” x 29’ 6” oa.
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (680 x 1,250mm) Sulzer 6RD68 type oil engine made by the shipbuilder. 7,100 bhp. 13 kts.
Bulk carrier with five 7-ton derricks.
1.4.1965: Ordered from Scotts Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Greenock (Yard No. 706), jointly by Tenax Steamship Company Ltd., and H. Clarkson & Company Ltd., London. 
29.11.1965: Keel laid. 
30.8.1966: Launched for the shipbuilder’s own account, (Tenax Steamship Company Ltd., managers), London. (O.N. 306975). 
28.10.1966: Completed, at a cost of £1,406,077. 
1972: Owners restyled as Scotts of Greenock (Est.1710) Ltd. 
1972: Sold to Tenax Steamship Company Ltd., London. 
1972: Owners restyled as Biovale Ltd., (Kristian Jebsens Rederi AS, managers). 
1972: Sold to Compania Ultramarine SA, Greece, and renamed OCEAN SOVEREIGN, under Liberia flag. (O.N. 4347). 
1978: Transferred to Greek flag. 
1983: Sold to Lincoln Maritime SA, Panama, and renamed INGAPIRCA. 
1983: Sold to Maritima Andina SA, Ecquador. 
1985: Sold to Naviera del Pacifico C. A. (NAPACA), (Irgens Larsen AS, managers), Ecquador, and renamed MARIA JOSE. 
23.8.1986: Arrived at Ulsan for discharge followed by sale for demolition. 
27.8.1986: Moved out to an anchorage and subsequently during the passage of Typhoon “Vera”, dragged her anchor and grounded at a position 35.28 N., 129.33 E., in a severely damaged condition. 
1.11.1986: Delivered “as lay” to Hyundai Precision Industry Company Ltd., Ulsan. 
5.11.1986: Demolition commenced in situ.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Hi Bill A bit more info on the Bolnes than I have, a good ship sailed to various parts of the world on her... W Africa,Brazil, Australia, Canada and the States. Final trip took us 42 days from Bunbury (Australia) to immingham. Is your Hadleys book about when they were part of the Houlder group?


----------



## BillH

ALAN TYLER said:


> Hi Bill A bit more info on the Bolnes than I have, a good ship sailed to various parts of the world on her... W Africa,Brazil, Australia, Canada and the States. Final trip took us 42 days from Bunbury (Australia) to immingham. Is your Hadleys book about when they were part of the Houlder group?


Hi Alan,

Hadley was never part of the Houlder Group per say but had a common directorship link and worked very close together regarding crews etc.

The fact that Houlder crews could be seen to serve on Hadley vessels was part of the confusion leading to the belief that they part of Houlder.

Hadley I believe is still in business.

The book covers Hadley and all thier family controlled associate companies.

Bill


----------



## john24601

I was the 2EO on the Swiftnes from Sep 78 to March 79


----------



## M. Moore

I joined Swiftnes in Townsville May 79 transfering from Surennes whilst in Auckland and paid off in Philadelphia July.


----------



## cyp greeky

we dont here much about the brimnes or the surenes of which isaild bothas 4e what happend to these ships


----------



## clearway1

*early jebson bulkers*

hi all my first ship was the baynes built 1968 sailed on her in april 1970 and binsnes from new 1970 /71'from the clyde any crew on here from that time cheers


----------



## trotterdotpom

flyer682 said:


> Jan,
> That was an earlier *Bulknes*, built in 1970 and run by the Corporation from 1974 to 1983, carrying alumina from Gladstone to Bluff.


This one had a combined Australian and New Zealand manning. There was a kangaroo on one side of the funnel and a kiwi on the other. She was replaced on the run by TNT Alltrans ( Australian manning).

John T


----------



## jmcg

clearway1 said:


> hi all my first ship was the baynes built 1968 sailed on her in april 1970 and binsnes from new 1970 /71'from the clyde any crew on here from that time cheers


I joined her (Binsnes) in Jarrow whilst new gennies (I think) were being fitted. We sailed to Alaska for Urea for Rotterdam /Amsterdam then loaded pig iron in Ymuiden for Shanghai. Thence on to Albany for Jakarta, thence on to Japan where some were paid off.

Light ship to Aussie again for Belawan, thence on to Diego Suarez in Madagascar to load sugar for Pakistan.

Capt Ronnie Safe was old man - a good honest OM who suffered no fools.

Food and accommo was good - a nightmare on deck for the few ABs and I believe they were a nightmare down below too. They were GP manned. The few AB's we had were always required for deck duties and hardly ever went below. Perhaps some of the engineers can shed some illuminations on their power trains.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Keith Wheeler

M. Moore said:


> Anyone sail on the Saltnes in 78, Surenes or Swiftnes in 79.


4EO on both ships about those times.


----------



## Keith Wheeler

cyp greeky said:


> we dont here much about the brimnes or the surenes of which isaild bothas 4e what happend to these ships


"Brimnes" went down in Bay of Biscay with all hands was under Italian Flag. RIP
She was the centre of a commercial court case concerning charter payments. the results were enshrined in contract law .


----------



## Keith Wheeler

I sailed on the Sureness, Swiftnes, Spraynes, Sealnes. Bolnes, Bulknes Binsnes, Brimnes, Clarknes, Clydnes, among others.


----------



## clearway1

*bulk cariers TENAX*



clearway1 said:


> hi all my first ship was the baynes built 1968 sailed on her in april 1970 and binsnes from new 1970 /71'from the clyde any crew on here from that time cheers


any crew members on here from old baynes and binsnes1970 1972 handled by tenax at the time(Pint)


----------



## Johnny Walker

*Jebsens*

I sailed on the Bulkness from 7/73 to 4/74 joined Rotterdam left Bluff.
Sharpness 8/74 to 4/75 joined hamburg left Yokohama.
Saltness 7/75 to 4/76 joined Vancouver left Hamburg. 
Surenes 5/76 to 5/76 joined Rotterdam left Antwerp.


----------



## BillH

If of interest there was a book published by the World Ship Society a few years back detailing the Jebsen Group history together with a well illustrated fleet list with careers of the numerous vessels


----------



## John Adamson

clearway1 said:


> any crew members on here from old baynes and binsnes1970 1972 handled by tenax at the time(Pint)


Sailed on the Baynes June to December 71. We were on the Poland Rouen trip with coal for power stations


----------



## clearway1

anybody sail on baynes1970/71' and sail to kittimat british columbia


----------



## lakercapt

In 1976 was on the Bernes running between Goose Bay and Stevenville with pulp wood logs. Interesting and on the last trip brought back equipment as the trade ended.


----------



## Pop Alexandra

Keith Wheeler said:


> I sailed on the Sureness, Swiftnes, Spraynes, Sealnes. Bolnes, Bulknes Binsnes, Brimnes, Clarknes, Clydnes, among others.


Wow! That sounds like quite an experience. I bet you have a lot of stories to tell.
____________________________
Alexandra from Cargolution


----------



## Freo

Swiftnes 2/73 Joined Hamburg, Left 9/73 Yokohama. Company stamp CLARKSON & CO. LTD


----------



## RonSew

Keith Wheeler said:


> 4EO on both ships about those times.


Keith I think u payed off the swiftness with me and the wife in Tampico Mexico, you were really ill with food poisoning I remember. I was the R/O.


----------



## Stan Porter

BillH said:


> There were two variations of these vessels Baynes Class and Birknes Class each allocated to one shipbuilder. There were three cancellations.
> 
> 7380461
> BERGNES (1) (1974 - 1975) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 20,570g. 12,187n. 35,302d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.151 metres oa.
> Post 1994: 20,854g. 11,730n. 35,224d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitoma Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 332).
> 27.11.1974: Launched for Jebsen (UK) Ltd., London.
> 14.2.1975: Completed. (O.N. 356569).
> 17.2.1975: Sold to Capricorna Pacific Company Ltd., (Broken Hill Propriety Ltd., managers), Hong Kong, and renamed IRON CAPRICORN.
> 1988: Sold to County Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers).
> 1989: Managers restyled asbhp,Transport Ltd.
> 1990: Sold to Athenian Faith SA, (Tsakos Shipping and Trading SA, managers), Greece, and renamed IRENES BLESSING.
> 1992: Entrust Maritime Company Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1993: Sold to Alexander Maritime Inc., (same managers), Greece, and renamed ALEXANDER.
> 1995: Sold to Arcadia Shipping Private Ltd., India, and renamed ARCADIA PROGRESS.
> 1999: Lilly Maritime Pvt. Ltd., appointed as managers. Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> n.b.
> Although Lloyd's Register of Shipping states "launched as BERGNES" and completed as IRON CAPRICORN, Lloyd's Register’s own confidential shipbuilding record cards state completed as Bergnes per dates quoted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 7380502
> BRAVENES (2) (1975 - 1982) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 18,642g. 12,305n. 35,216d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
> Post 1989: 20,450g. 11,682n. 35,223d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitoma Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 16-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 340).
> 14.2.1975: Launched.
> 28.4.1975: Completed. (O.N. 5250).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia.
> 1982: Transferred to Evans Shipping Ltd., Liberia.
> 1984: Transferred to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (Wheelock Marine Services Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed MANILA BRAVE. (O.N. 227784).
> 1985: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Three Ltd., (Jebsen Ship Management Ltd., managers) and renamed GENERAL DUQUE thence reverted to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (same managers).
> 1989: Chelston Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1989: Sold to Bulk Partners KS., (Ugland Bulk Carriers AS managers), Norway, and renamed VIVITA.
> 1991: Ugland Rederi AS (Ugland Group) appointed as managers.
> 1992: Sold to Resit Kalkavan Denizcilik ve Ticaret Ltd. Sirketi, Turkey, and renamed DENIZATI.
> 1996: Sold to Denkal Denizcilik Sanayi Sirketi, (Birlesik Yatirim Gurubu Denizcilik Ticaret Ltd., managers), Turkey, and renamed BEKIR KALKAVAN.
> 2000/1: Demolished per LR Supplement May 2001.
> 
> 
> 7380485
> BELLNES (2) (1975 - 1982) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 18,642g. 12,305n. 35,685d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
> Post 1994: 21,828g. 11,073n. 35,223d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industry Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 16-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1973: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu (Yard No. 335).
> 12.2.1975: Launched.
> 24.7.1975: Completed. (O.N. 5333).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia.
> 1982: Transferred to Barnes Shipping Ltd., (Wheelock Marine Services Ltd., managers), Liberia.
> 1983: Transferred to Merryfield Steamship Inc., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia.
> 1984: Transferred to Philippines registry, and renamed MANILA HOPE. (O.N. 225902).
> 1985: Jebsens Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1986: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Eight Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL LAPUS thence to Aboitiz, Jebsen Bulk Transport Corp, (same managers).
> 3.1988: Sold to Octagon Maritime Corp., Greece, and renamed MATUMBA II.
> 1989: Sold to Chr. J. Reim, then transferred to KS Dixie, (AS Dione, managers), Norway, and renamed DIXIE.
> 1990: Borgestad-Reim Shipping AS, appointed as managers.
> 1991: Renamed NOMADIC DIXIE.
> 1992: Sold to KS Dixie, (Univan Ship Management Ltd., managers).
> 1994: Nomadic Management AS, appointed as managers, and transferred to Bahamas registry. (O.N. 726115).
> 1995: Sold to Mete Kardesler Kum, Cakil Pazarlama Kara-Deniz Nakliyati Ve Ticaret Ltd., Turkey, and renamed OSMAN METE.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 7533032
> BAYNES (2) (1976 - 1982) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 19,153g. 12,571n. 34,541d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
> Post 1992: 20,663g. 11,706n. 34,541d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 11.12.1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corporation, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 989).
> 28.5.1976: Launched.
> 17.9.1976: Completed. (O.N. 5694).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia.
> 1982: Transferred to Blackwell Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia, and renamed GENERAL SEGUNDO, under Philippine registry. (O.N. 226195).
> 1985: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Six Ltd., (Jebsens Ship Management (JSMA), managers), Philippines.
> 1987: Sold to Ocean Jay Marine Ltd., (Jameel Group) Cyprus, and renamed OCEAN JAY.
> 1988: Sold to Great Cosmos Navigation SA, Panama, and renamed TRANS FORTUNE.
> 1993: Dae Yang Shipping Company Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1994: Sold to Halk Finansal Kiralama AS (Asian Transmarin Cemicilik Ticaret ve Endustri AS (Asian Transmarin Shipping Trading and Industry Company Inc), Turkey, and renamed MERKUR.
> 5.2002: Renamed MERK, for final voyage.
> 29.5.2002: Beached at Alang for demolition.
> 
> 
> 
> 7426227
> BOLNES (2) (1976 - 1981) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 20,094g. 12,718n. 35,208d. 177.02(BB x 27.87 x 11.158 metres oa.
> Post 1995: 20,350g. 11,622n. 35,208d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type oil engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
> 1974: Ordered by Jebsen, Dillingham Shipping Ltd., London, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 351).
> 12.7.1976: Launched.
> 18.11.1976: Completed. (O.N. 366314).
> 1979: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping (UK) Ltd.
> 1981: Transferred to Birbirry Shipping Corp, Liberia.
> 1982: Transferred to Doyle Shipping Ltd., Liberia, and renamed EASTERN ALLIANCE.
> 1982: Transferred to Eastern Alliance Ltd., (Union Steamship Company of New Zealand Ltd., managers), Bermuda, and renamed NEW ZEALAND ALLIANCE.
> 1983: Transferred to Zealand Ltd., (same managers).
> 1984: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Two Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Philippines, and renamed GENERAL TINIO. (O.N. 12682-Li).
> 1985: Jebsens Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1986: Sold to Roll Branch Ltd., Gibraltar, and renamed KINDLY. (O.N. 366314).
> 1987: Sold to Great City Navigation SA, Panama, and renamed TRANS COMFORT. (O.N. 18230-PEXT).
> 1996: Sold to Leodas Shipping SA, Panama, and renamed LEODAS.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 7600225
> BERGNES (2) (1977 - 1985) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 20,473g. 12,571n. 34,503d. 180.02(BB) x 28.15 x 10.302 metres oa.
> Post 1989: 19,134g. 12,601n. 34,503d.
> Post 1994: 20,594g. 11,764n. 34,503d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
> 1976: Ordered by International Marine Corp. from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 1000).
> 17.9.1976: Launched, for AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, Norway.
> 11.1.1977: Completed. (O.N. 18903).
> 1982: Transferred to Panama flag / Hamburg registry.
> 1985: Transferred Pacnorse Shipping Five Ltd., and renamed GENERAL LACUNA, thence to Magic Overseas Inc., Panama, (Reederei J. Jost, managers), under Philippines registry. (O.N. 228361).
> 1987: KG Jebsen Hamburg GmbH, appointed as managers.
> 1989: Transferred to KS Bergnes, (Jebsen Ship Management (Bergen) AS, managers), Norway, and reverted to BERGNES.
> 1990: Univan Ship Management Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1995: Trans-Pacific Corporation (Lasco Shipping Company, managers), and renamed JADE ORIENT.
> 2002: Sold to Ally Marine Company Ltd., Panama, and renamed ALLY II.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 7426239
> BROOKNES (2) (1977 - 1986) Birknes class
> 
> 20,164g. 12,514n. 35,138d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.131 metres oa.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 12,600bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard
> 1974: Ordered by AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, Norway, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 352).
> 13.7.1976: Launched, for Reederei J. Jost, W. Germany.
> 1.4.1977: Completed.
> 1978: Owners restyled as J. Jost O. H. G., (Reederei J. Jost, managers).
> 1980: Transferred to Reederei J. Jost, under Panama registry.
> 1985: Transferred to Jebsen Brooknes KG (GmbH & Company), (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen GmbH & Company KG, managers), Panama. (O.N. 8874-HA-F).
> 1986: Transferred to the Philippines registry, and renamed GENERAL ESTRELLA. (O.N. 18704-Li).
> 1987: Aboitiz, Jebsen Bulk Transport Corp., appointed as managers.
> 1988: Sold to Chester Universal II Inc., (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen GmbH & Company KG, managers), Panama.
> 1990: Transferred to Sicaal Jebsens Ships India Ltd., India, and renamed PEARL LUCK. (O.N. 2425).
> 1993: Sold to Pearl Ships Ltd., India.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 7617620
> BRUNES (3) (1977) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 19,158g. 12,659n. 34,488d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.897 metres oa.
> Post 1997: 20,589g. 11,810n. 34,488d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 30.1.1977: Launched by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 1047), for Sameiet Brunes, (AS Atle Jebsen Rederi, managers), Norway.
> 27.4.1977: Completed for Renfrew Shipping Ltd., (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen SA, managers), Liberia. (O.N. 6120).
> 1977: Renamed BEDOUIN BRUNES, (AS Kristian Jebsen Rederi, managers).
> 1983: Removed from management.
> 1985: Transferred to Bedouin Brunes Shipping Ltd., Liberia.
> 1985: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed DNEPROGES.
> 1996: Sold to Tailwind Shipping Inc., (Blasco UK Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed KOKTEBEL.
> 2000: Sold to Emporia Navigation Ltd., (Argo Shipping & Trading (UK) Ltd., managers).
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 7426203
> BINSNES (3) (1977 - 1982) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 34,544d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
> Post 1997: 20,589g. 11,810n. 34,545d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 986).
> 3.12.1976: Launched.
> 27.4.1977: Completed. (O.N. 6815).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd.
> 1982: Transferred to Sanders Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Philippines, and renamed GENERAL ROXAS.
> 1986: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Nine Ltd., (same managers).
> 1986: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed VASILIY AZHAYEV.
> 1997: Hero Maritime Ltd., (Ocean Agencies Ltd., managers), St. Vincent and The Grenadines, and renamed KARAGOL.
> 1999: Sold to Flagship Company Ltd., (Barclay Shipping Ltd., managers), Malta, and renamed MILTIADIS M.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 7600768
> BORGNES (2) (1977 - 1983) Birknes class
> 
> 20,384g. 12,307n. 35,271d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.158 metres oa.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1976: Ordered by Jebsens (UK) Ltd., from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 359).
> 16.1.1977: Launched.
> 12.5.1977: Completed. (O.N. 377274).
> 1983: Sold to the USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed VLADIMIR GAVRILOV.
> 1996: Sold to Gavrilov Shipping Corp., (Blasco UK Ltd., managers), Liberia.
> 1997: Sold to Magellan Shipping Inc., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KANEV.
> 1999: Sold to Amalthea Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed AMALIA.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> Cancellations
> Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. Yard No. 353 (Bulknes – proposed)
> Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. Yard No. 358 (Baugnes – proposed)
> Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga Yard No. 985. (Blidnes – proposed)
> 
> 
> 
> 7426215
> BESSNES (1977 - 1984) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 33,750d. 180.02(BB) x 28.43 x 10.302 metres oa.
> Post 1989: 20,619g. 11,907n. 34,537d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilder at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corporation, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 987).
> 26.3.1977: Launched.
> 7.7.1977: Completed. (O.N. 6005).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., Liberia.
> 1982: Transferred to Elmslie Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia.
> 1983: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd., (same managers).
> 1984: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Seven (Pte) Ltd., (same managers), Singapore, and renamed BEAVER. (O.N. 382716).
> 1986: Transferred to M. N. Campos & Company, (same managers), Singapore, and renamed GENERAL VILLA.
> 1987: Transferred to Philippine registry. (O.N. 229636).
> 1987: Sold to Asian Prosperity Lines Inc., (Acomarit Maritime Services (UK) Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed AMATISTA.
> 1988: Sold to KS Sydship V (Ugland Marine AS, managers), and renamed LIVANITA.
> 1989: Ugland Bulk Carriers AS, appointed as managers.
> 1990: Ugland Rederi AS (Ugland Group), appointed as managers.
> 1995: Sold to Trans-Pacific Corporation (Lasco Shipping Company, managers) Liberia, and renamed JADE PACIFIC.
> 2001: Sold to Jeannie Marine Corporation SA, Panama, and renamed JEANNIE III.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7426241
> BECKNES (1978 - 1983) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 20,164g. 12,514n. 35,164d. 177.02(BB) x 27.84 x 11.131 metres oa.
> Post 1997: 20,352g. 11,562n. 35,165d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RND76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1974: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 354).
> 28.3.1977: Launched for Atle Jebsen AS, Norway.
> 21.1.1978: Completed for KG Jebsen Hamburg GmbH, (J. Jost, manager).
> 1979: Transferred to Panama registry.
> 1983: Sold to USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed PYOTR SMORODIN.
> 1996: Sold to Arctic Shipping Company Ltd., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KAGARLYK.
> 1999: Sold to Alkestis Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed ALYCIA.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7507485
> BRISKNES (2) (1978 - 1982) Birknes class
> 
> As built: 18,640g. 12,317n. 35,246d. 177.02(BB) x 27.87 x 11.164 metres oa.
> Post 1997: 20,352g. 11,562n. 35,246d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer 7RHD76 type motor engine, manufactured by Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with five 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Nippon Kokan KK, Shimizu, Shizouka Pref. (Yard No. 355).
> 17.6.1977: Launched.
> 31.1.1978: Completed. (O.N. 6175).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd.
> 1982: Transferred to Maybray Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia.
> 1983: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping Four Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL MASCARDO. (O.N. 227603).
> 1985: Sold to USSR-Black Sea Shipping Company, Russia, and renamed MIKHAIL STELMAKH.
> 1996: Sold to Atlantic Shipping Company Ltd., (Poseidon Schiffarhts GmbH, managers), Liberia, and renamed KOROSTEN.
> 1999: Renamed KAROSEL.
> 1999: Renamed LADY LORY.
> 1999: Sold to Evryalos Maritime Ltd., Malta, and renamed MICHAEL S.
> 2000: Arion Shipping Ltd., appointed as managers.
> Still in service up to August 2002.
> 
> 
> 7501699
> BARKNES (1978 - 1982) Baynes class
> 
> As built: 19,196g. 12,572n. 34,556d. 180.02(BB) x 28.45 x 10.891 metres oa.
> Post 1995: 20,644g. 11,763n. 34,544d.
> 7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,550mm) Sulzer type 7RND76 motor engine, manufactured by the shipbuilders at Tamashima, geared to a shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 14,000bhp, 15½kts.
> 
> Bulk carrier with four 15-ton cranes capable of operating grabs carried aboard.
> 1975: Ordered by Dillingham, Jebsen Shipping Corp, Liberia, from Sumitomo Heavy Industries Ltd., Uraga (Yard No. 988).
> 2.6.1977: Launched.
> 29.3.1978: Completed. (O.N. 6201).
> 1981: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping International Ltd.
> 1982: Transferred to Cairns Shipping Ltd., (AS Kristian Jebsens Rederi, managers), Liberia, thence to Brockway Shipping Ltd., (Wheelock Marine Services, managers), Liberia.
> 1983: Transferred to Chios Crown Corp, (same managers).
> 1985: Transferred to Blue Sea Maritime Corp, (Fenwick Shipping Services Ltd., managers), Philippines, and renamed MANILA SUCCESS.
> 1987: Transferred to Pacnorse Shipping One Ltd., (same managers), and renamed GENERAL ROXAS.
> 1988: Jebsens (UK) Ltd., appointed as managers.
> 1988: Renamed RENKO, (Chelston Ship Management Ltd., managers), Panama.
> 1990: Transferred to Sicaal Jebsens Ships India Ltd., India, and renamed PEARL PROSPERITY. (O.N. 2424).
> 1993: Sold to Pearl Ships Inc., India.
> Still in service up to August 2002.





john24601 said:


> I was the 2EO on the Swiftnes from Sep 78 to March 79


I served on Brimnes, Bolnes, Borgnes, Leknes & Furunes as Lecky between 1968 & 1973. Anyone still around fro that era?


----------



## Stan Porter

Stan Porter: I was Lecky with Kristian Jebsens ( Tenax) between 1968 to 1973. Sailed on the Brimnes, Bolnes, Borgnes, Leknes & commissioned the new Furunes from the shipyard in Vegesak (Germany). Any old shipmates still around ? About 9 months into my time on the Brimnes she was sold to the Greeks. I made the mistake of staying but before long had had enough & returned to the UK & back with Tenax.


----------



## RonSew

Stan Porter said:


> Stan Porter: I was Lecky with Kristian Jebsens ( Tenax) between 1968 to 1973. Sailed on the Brimnes, Bolnes, Borgnes, Leknes & commissioned the new Furunes from the shipyard in Vegesak (Germany). Any old shipmates still around ? About 9 months into my time on the Brimnes she was sold to the Greeks. I made the mistake of staying but before long had had enough & returned to the UK & back with Tenax.


Have a look at jebsens on Facebook Stan there’s loads of pics of people u might know


----------

